# Turned 300k into 3.5 million in under a year



## larmints (19 Feb 2007)

Has anybody read this book '' how to be a successful property investor'' by Alise & Jonty Crossick? 
They claim to turn 300k to 3.5 million in less than a year
The couple claim to own 70 properties in less than one year.
Is this claim realistic ?
I got the book free on sunday, at the BusinessPost Property expo 2007.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

larmints said:


> Has anybody read this book '' how to be a successful property investor'' by Alise & Jonty Crossick?
> They claim to turn 300k to 3.5 million in less than a year


Maybe they sold 350K copies of the book for a profit of €11 each?


----------



## larmints (19 Feb 2007)

The book is free.They claim to own 70 properties in less than a year.
Is this claim realistic ?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2007)

Is this one of the many _US _based get rich quick schemes predicated on spotting properties (usually executor or bankruptcy sales) for knockdown prices?  If so it's probably not believable or applicable in _Ireland._


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2007)

Hi Larmints,

Do you have any connections with the property business you might like to let us know about?


In the meantime, why have a look at [broken link removed] for some contrarian views regarding the Irish Property Market or [broken link removed]for a similar sceptical perspecitive. Also housepricecrash from the uk.

aj

Also, please note the posting guidelines especially


----------



## larmints (19 Feb 2007)

Clubman,
I thought as much.They are based in the UK.
Thank you.


----------



## larmints (19 Feb 2007)

Ajapale,
I am very new to this site.I found this site to be very helpful and resourceful.
I read everything about property investment.
My target is to buy 5 properties a year. This may be hard but i know it is possible.
I am willing to learn from anybody and everybody.
If you have any advice on how to post properly pls send me a private mail.


----------



## jhegarty (19 Feb 2007)

Please note. Prices can go up as well as down........


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2007)

Larmints,

Please familiarise yourself with the posting guidelines especially the following:



Do you have any connections with the property industry (or the publishing industry) we should know about?

Why do you continue to open new threads to answer the same question you raised here? Why dont you just post your questions and tag them to your original question?

aj


----------



## z107 (19 Feb 2007)

... and you're probably about ten years too late.


----------



## larmints (20 Feb 2007)

umop3o!sdn,is there anything like too late ?


----------



## larmints (20 Feb 2007)

Ajapale,
I am new to property investment.I am only looking for ideas and ways to achieve my dreams.I read anything and everything on property.I will continue to seek the knowledge that will aid me to achieve my dreams.I will send you the copy of the book if requested.I am still a student who is willing to learn and one day may be a teacher.
I found this site to be a very resourceful .It has already saved me some money.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2007)

Yes - but you have posted more or less the same "buying multiple properties" query at least three separate times now. Please note the posting guidelines as mentioned above. Further breaches will result in a ban.


----------



## larmints (20 Feb 2007)

Clubman,
Thank you,but it takes time to learn.I am in the learning process.


----------



## CCOVICH (20 Feb 2007)

Well learn in one thread please.


----------



## ajapale (20 Feb 2007)

Did you learn anything useful at these sites?

  [broken link removed] for some contrarian views regarding the Irish Property Market 
  [broken link removed]for a similar sceptical perspecitive. 
housepricecrash from the uk.


----------



## Dreamerb (20 Feb 2007)

larmints said:


> I am willing to learn from anybody and everybody.


Except, it would appear, anyone who's posted a response to you! A throwaway line I've heard is "Don't be so open-minded your brain falls out" - worth taking on board, especially when looking at get-rich-quick schemes. 

Most of the property schemes aren't based in Ireland, because transaction fees are so high here, which means you need a great deal more by way of cash. They're also based on fast-rising markets, so you can buy serially, using the equity gains from each previous property. They also require your getting into a level of debt that Irish banks won't touch, and a ready availability of low-cost properties that can be churned or renovated at low cost. 

So basically, not a runner in Ireland, and with Irish "Sure you can't lose on property" types scouring the globe at the moment, I'm not at all sure it's a runner anywhere.


----------



## conor_mc (20 Feb 2007)

larmints said:


> They claim to turn 300k to 3.5 million in less than a year


 
Read the fine print.

I'm sure what they mean to claim was that they can turn 300k into 3.5million worth of _debt_ in less than a year!


----------



## larmints (21 Feb 2007)

Dreamerb,
Thank you for your advice.


----------



## lorna (21 Feb 2007)

lots of info on this website to read about these people.  this is a UK property discussion website where you can read up on lots of other stuff too, have a look on www.streetwisepublications.co.uk/forum2


----------



## larmints (22 Feb 2007)

Lorna,
Thank you for the link.Very helpful.


----------



## Diatom (22 Feb 2007)

Have you tried 

http://iamfacingforeclosure.com/

You can turn 30K into 2 Million* within 8 Months...



(* of debt)


----------

